
More than 60% of Ethereum nodes run in the cloud, mostly on Amazon Web Services - Jarqwiz
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2019/09/23/ethereum-nodes-cloud-services-amazon-web-services-blockchain-hosted-decentralization/
======
toxzic
Original research: [https://chainstack.com/the-ethereum-cloud-vs-on-premises-
nod...](https://chainstack.com/the-ethereum-cloud-vs-on-premises-nodes-
conundrum/)

Cloud is great if diverse enough.

